# KDE installation?



## beesatmsu (Dec 6, 2010)

I had installed kde previously in a new system but it easily breaks when something else is upgraded...

anyway I deleted all packages, then installed apache, php, and mysql, now trying to have kde-light...

however [cmd=]pkg_add -r xorg[/cmd] gave me many errors (it needs xyz-3.3, but you have xyz-3.4)...in otherwise all the dependent packages are TOO new for it!

how do people deal with these issues? 
I just want to have a minimal graphical interface so I can use a browser, e.g.

tried using ports, and it stops too with errors. 

e.g.

```
queen# cd /usr/ports/x11/kde-lite
queen# ls
queen# make install clean
===>   kde-lite-3.5.10_6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/moc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/moc in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt33
===>   qt-copy-3.3.8_12 depends on executable: qmake - found
===>   qt-copy-3.3.8_12 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/inputproto.pc - found
===>   qt-copy-3.3.8_12 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xinerama.pc - found
===>   qt-copy-3.3.8_12 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc - found
===>   qt-copy-3.3.8_12 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xi.pc - found
===>   qt-copy-3.3.8_12 depends on shared library: mng - not found
===>    Verifying install for mng in /usr/ports/graphics/libmng
===>   Returning to build of qt-copy-3.3.8_12
Error: shared library "mng" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt33.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt33.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde-lite.
```

no easy way to get kde to work?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 6, 2010)

If all required dependencies are already present, but (slightly! not massively!) newer, try the *-f* flag to pkg_add(1) as well.


----------



## beesatmsu (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks...I thought I posted this on the windows section...

it seemsed quite massive -- at least more than 60...

after I did portmanager -u, the ports seemed to be working for xorg.  then I ran kde-lite (but forgot whether through port or pkg_add...will know after it is done).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 6, 2010)

beesatmsu said:
			
		

> Thanks...I thought I posted this on the windows section...



It's still a question about ports/packages, regardless of what's being installed. Installing KDE != running/configuring KDE.



> it seemsed quite massive -- at least more than 60...



'Massive' related to the version here, not the amount of dependencies. So if installed dependencies are only a minor version newer (2.3.2 instead of 2.3.1, or 1.2_2 instead of 1.2, for example) then it's probably ok. If dependencies are a major version ahead (probably signifying library changes), there may be trouble.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 6, 2010)

beesatmsu said:
			
		

> how do people deal with these issues?



Upgrading FreeBSD Ports



> I just want to have a minimal graphical interface so I can use a browser, e.g.



KDE is as far from a minimal graphic interface as you can get.  If you need something minimal for temporary use, twm is installed with xorg.


----------



## beesatmsu (Dec 6, 2010)

I was using ports...and it now stopped at:


```
/bin/cp -p /usr/local/lib/libcups.a /usr/ports/print/cups-image/work/cups-1.4.5/cups/
cp: directory /usr/ports/print/cups-image/work/cups-1.4.5/cups does not exist
*** Error code 1
```

does not seem to be a way around it since the ports for cups-1.4.5 seems to be lacking...


----------



## beesatmsu (Dec 6, 2010)

well, I had one machine that has intact kde and everything (including apache, mysql), except php was not working quite right (wordpress works fine but not phpymadmin)....I managed to fix that one this morning....now I need to mirror a few HDs and start from there ...back to the problem of using mirror as a backup tool  killed my 3 days (friday to sunday)...


----------

